# New Vaper upcoming



## Avionknight (29/8/15)

Hey everyone,

Brand new to this, been smoking for 25 years and i though i give this a try since there is like a hype going around.

So i appreciate information and sharing if you have any, been doing my own research and stuff and i welcome you to advise me.

Good day guys!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (29/8/15)

Welcome to the forum @Avionknight 

Hope you enjoy it here. The hype is real, Vaping works and it works better if you start with the right gear. A lot of folks just go for the cheapest thing to "try it out" and end up being very disappointed. So be prepared to spend a bit getting started although there are a few good budget options out there. A lot of folks will suggest the Subox Mini as a starter but I still think it's a bit aggressive for a beginner. I like one of the smaller iStick devices (30w or 40w) with a Nautilus Mini tank to start with, it's powerful enough without being too intimidating.


----------



## Nick (29/8/15)

Avionknight said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Brand new to this, been smoking for 25 years and i though i give this a try since there is like a hype going around.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum.. I only started vaping last week smoker of 30+ years and it really does work... as bumblebee said do not go with entry level shopping mall stuff I did that and wasted a grand.. go directly to a dealer chat to the guys at a shop .. there is more to vaping than picking up a starter pack from the shopping mall... you will spend more money at the mall than at a specalist store and if it does not work for you can always sell on good equipment and recoup some of your outlay....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Avionknight (29/8/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Welcome to the forum @Avionknight
> 
> Hope you enjoy it here. The hype is real, Vaping works and it works better if you start with the right gear. A lot of folks just go for the cheapest thing to "try it out" and end up being very disappointed. So be prepared to spend a bit getting started although there are a few good budget options out there. A lot of folks will suggest the Subox Mini as a starter but I still think it's a bit aggressive for a beginner. I like one of the smaller iStick devices (30w or 40w) with a Nautilus Mini tank to start with, it's powerful enough without being too intimidating.



Thanks for the tips @BumbleBee , i will let Optimus Prime know about the recommendations you provided.
Will check it out and come back with more questions on it, as i am like a lost bird right now..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos (29/8/15)

Nick said:


> Welcome to the forum.. I only started vaping last week smoker of 30+ years and it really does work... as bumblebee said do not go with entry level shopping mall stuff I did that and wasted a grand.. go directly to a dealer chat to the guys at a shop .. there is more to vaping than picking up a starter pack from the shopping mall... you will spend more money at the mall than at a specalist store and if it does not work for you can always sell on good equipment and recoup some of your outlay....


Hahaha you will probably spend more money at a vape shop but it's worth it. In the last month I bought 7 grand worth of new gear but I'm loving it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (29/8/15)

Welcome @Avionknight 
Enoy your stay

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Avionknight (30/8/15)

Christos said:


> Hahaha you will probably spend more money at a vape shop but it's worth it. In the last month I bought 7 grand worth of new gear but I'm loving it.



May i report you to your wife? Excessive money spending ...7 grand!! WTH


----------



## Christos (30/8/15)

Avionknight said:


> May i report you to your wife? Excessive money spending ...7 grand!! WTH


Luckily she says it's my money I can do what I want. 
You should see my rc helicopter collection. You might develop a kidney stone if you find out what everything cost.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SHiBBY (30/8/15)

Welcome to the forum!

The absolute best case scenario would be for you to try out a few different decent devices to see what you like in terms of hit restrictiveness. For instance, a Nautilus Mini is mouth to lung, so if you're more of a lung hit guy, the Nauty will drive you up the wall. Luckily there are vapshops aplenty plus the fine folks on this forum which will no doubt meet you somewhere for a beer so you can try out their gear.

Enjoy your stay!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kev mac (31/8/15)

SHiBBY said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> The absolute best case scenario would be for you to try out a few different decent devices to see what you like in terms of hit restrictiveness. For instance, a Nautilus Mini is mouth to lung, so if you're more of a lung hit guy, the Nauty will drive you up the wall. Luckily there are vapshops aplenty plus the fine folks on this forum which will no doubt meet you somewhere for a beer so you can try out their gear.
> 
> Enjoy your stay!


Anyone makes it to my neck of the woods i'll also spring for dinner.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SHiBBY (31/8/15)

kev mac said:


> Anyone makes it to my neck of the woods i'll also spring for dinner.



One more reason to visit the US  I might not leave again once I get there though...


----------

